# Excel- Viren?



## lysha (11. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe folgendes Problem: ich muss im Büro eine simple Excel-Datei führen, die anzeigt, an welchem Tag welcher Mitarbeiter wie lange gearbeitet hat. Pro Zeile gibt es einen Eintrag. Nun ist es schon sehr häufig passiert, dass am selben Tag ein Mitarbeiter zweimal eingetragen war, nicht mit exakt den selben Arbeitszeiten, die Zeiten unterschieden sich immer leicht. Ich weiss nun aber ganz genau, dass ich immer peinlich darauf geachtet habe, keinen Mitarbeiter doppelt einzutragen. Auch habe ich immer alles doppelt und dreifach kontrolliert. Leider hat nichts geholfen. Jedesmal, wenn mein Chef am Anfang eines Monats den vorangegangenen abrechnen wollte, waren doppelte Einträge drin. Letzte Woche habe ich dann die besagte Datei (ohne doppelte Einträge!) ausgedruckt, damit ich was in der Hand habe. Und siehe da: Am Dienstag kam mein Chef und meinte, es seien schon wieder doppelte Einträge drin und es würde ihm jetzt reichen mit mir  Zum Glück konnte ich beweisen, dass ich keinen Fehler gemacht hatte, denn zwischen Donnerstag und Dienstag war ausser meinem Chef und seiner Frau niemand im Büro.

Nun meine Frage: Gibt es einen Virus oder was ähnliches, der dieses Problem verursachen könnte? Woran könnte es denn liegen? Obwohl ich es keinem unterstellen will, habe ich schon an absichtliche Sabotage gedacht?

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen! Habe keine Lust, mir diese Sache Monat für Monat in die Schuhe schieben zu lassen... Entschuldigt bitte die Länge des Eintrags, aber ich konnte es nicht kürzer umschreiben...

Herzlichen Dank und Gruss

Lysha


----------



## webmatz (15. November 2004)

Hallo Lysha!
Von einem solchen Virus hab ich noch nie gehört. An Deiner Stelle würde ich aber einfach mal die Excel-Datei mit einem Schreibschutzkennwort versehen (Speichern unter - Extras - Allgemeine Optionen) und beobachten, ob sich die Daten immernoch verändern.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Filone (15. November 2004)

Sag mal, ist es Zufall daß diese Frage am 11.11. um 11.11 Uhr gestellt wird ?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (15. November 2004)

Ich glaube deine Board-Uhr geht vor!


----------



## lysha (19. November 2004)

Hallo!


Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Leider kann ich das mit dem Passwort nicht machen, weil alle Leute im Büro darauf Zugriff haben müssen. Ui, das gäbe Stunk, wenn ich die Datei sperren würde ;-). Ich glaub, falls jemand absichtlich sabotiert hat, ist er jetzt gewarnt, wenn es nicht aufhört, sehen wir weiter!

Liebe Grüsse, nochmals danke und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MCIglo (19. November 2004)

Liegt die Datei auf einem zentralen Webserver?
Falls ja, könnte man doch einfach alle Zugriffe protokollieren


----------



## lysha (19. November 2004)

ein Protokoll zu führen wäre sinnlos, denn meine eventuellen Widersacher müssen auf die Datei zugreifen. Das einzige, was helfen würde, wäre eine Art History über Änderungen an der Datei zu führen, aber das klappt glaube ich auch nur bei den letzten 10 Zugriffen, oder?


----------



## MCIglo (19. November 2004)

Machs doch eifnach so, führe 2 Listen
Eine, die für alle zugänglich ist und eine, die nur du nutzt.


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. November 2004)

Sofern alle Leute ein eigenes Benutzerkonto haben, ist das kein Problem... da kannst du Excel veranlassen, ein Änderungsprotokoll anzulegen..... ich wüsste nicht, dass es da ein Limit von 10 Einträgen gibt.

Von dem Protokoll bekommen die anderen überhaupt nix mit.


----------

